# Bump on Side



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Hey guys, my Rhom is acting fine, but I have noticed something. On his side, about hafway down his body, and about halfway up, he has a bump. It is not raw looking or anything, it just protrudes. I have never noticed this. I have only had him, and he is a tad skittish still wen you put your face up to the tank, so I cannot get a real good look. Any ideas? I am having trouble getting a good pic of it.

doc


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Is there a chance it might be heater burn?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Yeah wink it could be... He does bump into the heater alot, silly ass rhom! But usually, its his other side that hits it.

Thanks alot for the reply though bro, that was one of the things on my list, and I am hoping that is simply what it is!

If it is heater burn, what can I do to prevent it from happening again?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I have a guard on my heater, you could try placing a decoration in front of it or moving it too. My rhom has scar from burn when it was <3" .


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I am really hoping this is nothing serious. I have done nothing but BABY this fish. Perfect water, good diet, no feeders.... If I lose him I may hafta seriously think about getting outta the hobby.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Bump... Anything guys?


----------

